# Question about Pekin Ducks............



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I have two Pekin ducks that I got at Tractor Supply last spring. I did a little reading on them and read where they do not make good parents. 
Yesterday, my hubby discovered a nest with 8 eggs in it. This morning, she is sitting on it and not moving. QUESTION.....is there a chance she will hatch out these eggs on her own? And if so, would it be wise for me to bring the duckys in and take care of them? It has been really cold here last few days. I have seen
her up and about but not sure if this nest and eggs were there while that was taking place. How much is she suppose to stay on the nest or off the nest?


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, if she takes to setting on them let her deal with them. Hope she stays with it.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

She will not sit firm until she has as many as she thinks she should have. If she sits, find some way to protect her and her nest (if its not in a safe place already). It will take her 28 days (give or take a couple) from when she's sitting well to hatch them. She will get up a couple of times a day to eat, drink and maybe bathe. If you move her nest, she will probably not continue to sit and may or may not start over. If she gets up when you are checking on her, go ahead and give the eggs a quick check and remove any that are really dirty or cracked. Mark the remaining eggs with a grease pencil, pencil (will probably wear off in the nest though) or even a marker. That way you will know if she's still laying new ones and which ones are new and which ones are old. Put a date on them. I'm assuming your other duck is a drake?

Also make sure she has food and water fairly close by her nest so that she will be comfortable to get up, eat and drink. Remember that she will have to learn how to set, even though the basic instinct has kicked in. You might want to have an incubator handy if she sits for a while, then abandons the nest - it would have to be already plugged in and steady in temperature before you move the eggs. Or just let things take their course - by the time you realize she's quit setting they will probably be pretty chilled anyway.

If she does sit and hatch them, gather up her babies when they hatch and bring them into a safe cozy pen for a couple of weeks. I have a converted metal storage shed with double walls and good ventilation and a fully enclosed small pen for my mothers and their babies - or just babies from the incubator. Even here in town there are cats and hawks to be concerned with. Your babies will do a lot better in a secure environment as their mother may or may not be a good mother after they hatch - be prepared to brood them without her if she doesn't do a good job.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, my other duck is a drake. He is being very protective. When my three dachshunds go out to potty (inside their little fence,) he is over there in a flash, running up and down the fence having a fit. The nest is close to the fence. 
I sure hope she doesn't abandon. I'm about to get excited even tho I don't need 8 more ducks. I have noticed that she will get up and eat, drink, move about but will come back
and set on them. I do need to move her food and water closer to her. 
This is the duck house that we had built last year. It has since then had a small, sliding door on the back side added to it. Also, a small fence in area. After they are born, we could lock them all up inside of there and make them a nice warm bed in there?

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/poultry/438151-my-new-duck-house.html


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

So if I go count and touch the eggs, that won't make her abandon will it?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> So if I go count and touch the eggs, that won't make her abandon will it?


She might come over and give you a pinch for touching her nest. 
I have never had one abandon a nest because I marked the eggs, but I have had them quit if I tried to MOVE the nest.

Try not to get too excited yet. 
So many things could go wrong still. 

Good luck!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Your pen is great, I would add some shelter from wind and a place for them to bed down with mamma in. A couple of tarps across where wind mostly comes from and something like a nice sized dog house with straw in it would be great. Of course then they will spend all their time out in the weather. 

Do not leave the bathing pan in there with babies. If they swim and can't get out, they will get waterlogged and chilled. They should have drinking water that they can't get into and, on really nice days, you can give them a low cat litter box with water in it to play in for an hour or so. Be very sure they can get out of it easily. 

I would also very definitely separate the drake from them shortly before they hatch and until they are 4 - 6 weeks old. Ducks are a lot gentler than chickens, but they can still harm the little ones. 

BTW, very unlikely she will hatch all 8 of them, but possible she'll lay a few more... hehe I've had pretty good hatches from the mother ducks, but usually more like 80%. I really hope she does stay with it. I really recommend "Storey's Guide to Raising Ducks" as a resource for all information duck related to help you out!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Well.....Ive been checking on her and it appears she's been off now at least 30 minutes. That seems like a long time to me. What do yall think? And there are 9 eggs. I went out and counted. A very nice nest, up close to the house in a flower bed. But........she is out roaming with her fella.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Pekins don't usually stay broody for me. I know they must reproduce in the wild someway, but I have never had one that was faithful to brood eggs.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

She still isn't back on and it's been a hour. My hopes aren't very high any more.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Pekins are not wild ducks, they have been bred to lay eggs rather than to go broody. 

As for her being gone for an hour, if she is still filling her nest, she isn't fully broody, so just wait, there's no telling what she will end up doing. If you really want baby ducklings, get an incubator and start over with fresh eggs and try to hatch 'em!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Granny Carol (or anyone)
if you were going to buy an incubator, which one would you buy? Send me a link?


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

www.brinsea.com/

Brinsea incubators get the best reviews, they are a little pricey in a pinch you could go with a GQF styrofoam with a fan. If you have a silkie hen she will take the duty over no problem.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I've used Little Giant and Hovabator styrofoam incubators - I wouldn't spend a lot on a fancy one unless you are sure you want to hatch eggs. You should be able to pick them up at a farm supply store for $60-$90 depending on options (forced air is more, egg turners are more). I started with a plain still air Little Giant and had pretty good success with it, still use it along with a Hovabator someone gave me and I've "upgraded" with a fancier thermostat and heater. 

I'm not familiar with the fancier ones.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

That's a wonderful site but choosing the right one looks difficult!


----------

